# Hey...The HACK...You're a newbie!!



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

And so is TD  

So now you can't say no one at the fest would call you that!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *Newbies over there are not familar with TD's feistiness. *


I have mellowed A LOT. But certain things could still be considered hot buttons.

The short list- Asking about South African build quality, implying you are the SH*T because you own a BMW (and saying things like "a real BMW has leather" or "how dare you even refer to Japanese cars in the same sentence as BMW" or "I got step because I need my right hand for the honeys"), asking truly lazy questions that could be answered VERY easily with minimal effort (like the 37 degree beep question or the yellow oil light question) or asking what to do when what to do ought to be damn obvious ("I was in an accident this morning - the car is f*cked up - should I call my insurance company?")

Any of these, depending on my mood, will prompt a response from me. Most everything I can (and do) ignore.

And, honestly, sometimes it is fun to jump into the fray over at the Org. Everyone is too nice to each other over here. I wonder why?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> .... But certain things could still be considered hot buttons.
> 
> And, honestly, sometimes it is fun to jump into the fray over at the Org.*


Hey I just swing by there and asked about the beep! haha! fun!

--Andrew


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> Hey I just swing by there and asked about the beep! haha! fun!
> 
> --Andrew *


And what I think is funny is that someone, probably someone who's name we've never seen before, WILL ANSWER YOU SERIOUSLY.

:tsk:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> And, honestly, sometimes it is fun to jump into the fray over at the Org. Everyone is too nice to each other over here. I wonder why?
> 
> 
> ...


I always though of the FEST as a "gentlemans" board in comparison.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

That was some funny shit over there.



geomax said:


> *I always though of the FEST as a "gentlemans" board in comparison. *


So, where are the strippers? :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm still laughing at San-Juan's comment to TD!!! :lmao: :lmao:

*"Another beginner - You too dream of having a car (BMW) ever ???? Not dady's car???*

ROTFLMAO!!! I couldn't stop laughing!! Not to mention laughing at how he spelled daddy with one 'D', and it read as sounding so indignant!!

:lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> *I'm still laughing at San-Juan's comment to TD!!! :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> "Another beginner - You too dream of having a car (BMW) ever ???? Not dady's car???
> 
> ...


I debated for a minute or two just how I should respond to that.

Actually, my dad does drive a BMW and has since I was a teenager. I remember borrowing his then brand new '89 E34 525i whenever I could. I wonder how he knew??


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Mikes: *Canuck Wannabe*

ROTFLOL!!! A socialist in disguise! 

At least I'm just a "Member"...but I digress, is that good or bad?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Mikes: Canuck Wannabe
> 
> ROTFLOL!!! A socialist in disguise!
> 
> At least I'm just a "Member"...but I digress, is that good or bad?  *


You just saw that?? It's been there for a while...Clem put it there because I kept busting on him for being the Molson swilling, dog sled riding, funny talking Canuck that he is!! So he changed my status...  It was perfect timing when he did it too...it was funny 

And you are a "member" for sure...albeit a "member" with scarred accesories :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I debated for a minute or two just how I should respond to that.
> 
> Actually, my dad does drive a BMW and has since I was a teenager. I remember borrowing his then brand new '89 E34 525i whenever I could. I wonder how he knew?? *


Your response was classic TD. :tsk: If you mentioned you father's BMW you would have just confused him...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Hehe, I expect to see "Frankensac" any day soon!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Hehe, I expect to see "Frankensac" any day soon! *


Now that your picture is all over this site there could be some photo-shopping done to create the Frankensac image :yikes:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> "I got step because I need my right hand for the honeys" *


'Nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> 'Nuff said.  *


Dan, you have your own list of posts that really set you off. I've seen you really tear into some noobs in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

lol.. now this one was pretty funny..

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=336477&page=1

''if you push M 3 then your seat setting will be stored in 3 button.''


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*the carfax questions annoys me the most*

Carfax this, carfax that. Some people think we are born to serve them.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Dan, you have your own list of posts that really set you off. I've seen you really tear into some noobs in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


like ordering 325i without SP and with Step!

--Andrew


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> like ordering 325i without SP and with Step!
> 
> --Andrew *


That one day Dan really went off on the guy for ordering it that way...I think he told him that he basically ordered a Camry...I don't know who pissed in The HACK's corn flakes that morning but it was funny as hell :lmao:

What makes it really funny is that I think I recall that one of his two BMWs is a step?? I might be wrong though...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That one day Dan really went off on the guy for ordering it that way...I think he told him that he basically ordered a Camry...I don't know who pissed in The HACK's corn flakes that morning but it was funny as hell :lmao:
> 
> What makes it really funny is that I think I recall that one of his two BMWs is a step?? I might be wrong though... *


Step is for Dan's wife, that's fine. He didn't like a non-sport suspension with Step... funny stuff... oh yeah, his wife car is a 323Ci (without SP), but it still got sport suspension...

--Andrew


----------

